# Spotting at 30 weeks???? :(



## Loobyloo30

Hi ladies,
Sorry if this is TMI but i just went to the loo and theres red blood on my underwear. Only a small amount and theres no blood when i wipe etc. Is this normal?! HELP! xx


----------



## tinnkx

Hey Hun, don't worry this can happen and everything is fine I'm sure, contact your midwife and explain to her what's happened xx I'm sure she ll put your mind at rest. If you have no pain I'm sure all is ok xxx


----------



## Nicolemc

ive had this since 25 weeks they say its normal only if its light spotting


----------



## Kimmi82

This happened to me last week, there was a tiny speck on the paper and i mean tiny, but it still scared me a bit, but baby is jumping around like normal and it hasnt happened since, ive put it down to overdoing it but im gonna mention it to the midwife on monday xx


----------



## Loobyloo30

Thanks girls. I can feel babba moving around, and it was only a small spot but FREAKED me out loads!! Lol. I'll monitor it and then ring the MW if it gets worse xx


----------



## Loobyloo30

Hi girls, im still spotting, not much but its bright red so rang the assesment unit who told me to go up there. Just waiting for OH now. Im not in pain or anything but the bright red is freaking me out xx


----------



## prdlyexpectng

if u can feel your baby moving around i wouldn't worry too much. but i would definitely be seen just to put my mind at ease


----------



## bobbyrabbit

I had this at 25 weeks and 30 weeks and all was fine but it was very worrying! 

Hope all is well and they reassure you. They told me they can't necessarily tell what causes it but it is def worth being checked so you feel better about it! Take it easy for a couple of days as well


----------



## Loobyloo30

Thanks ladies! I was there hours! Hooked me upto a monitor and babys heartbeat was perfect but it did show I'm having 'tightnings' the nurse said she thinks its braxton hicks?! I couldn't see the doctor unless waited hours so I came home (against recommendation) eeeeek!! I'm still spotting so maybe I should of waited there! I just felt so uncomfortable and wanted to get home :( xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

I've had spotting, even bright red, on and off for several weeks. Had it at 20, 24-25, 27, 28, and a very small pink spot this week at 30. Everything has been ok on the ultrasounds, fetal monitors, etc, but they did put me on strict bed rest. Since still spotting, can you try to go back? My spotting is unexplained, but they told me I may have a slight separation in the placenta, which would not show up on an ultrasound. If that is the case, it's pretty scary and bed rest is needed. 

Can you try to make a dr. appointment to set your mind at ease?


----------



## jac33

I've had spotting on and off all the way through. my midwife said to call triage if happened again. ended up getting kept in last sat night as also had tightenings, got swabbed and they said I have bacterial vaginosis, read up it can cause premature labour so glad I went in now as other than spotting I had no symptoms at all


----------



## Loobyloo30

Oh bless you, how worrying!! Yes I can go back as its 24/7 thankfully. I've just had a hot bath and now relaxing on the sofa so if it get worse I'll go straight back :( xx


----------



## Loobyloo30

Omg!! I always get BV! Do you think that's what it could be? I've suffered with it for years but not had symptoms whilst pregnant xx


----------



## jac33

Loobyloo30 said:


> Omg!! I always get BV! Do you think that's what it could be? I've suffered with it for years but not had symptoms whilst pregnant xx

I hadn't even heard of it and had no symptoms, only found out about it by googling it. its maybe worth telling them your prone to it and they might test and see if that's what's causing it x


----------



## Loobyloo30

The know that though, ive even mentioned i may have it!! Thanks though honey, it didnt occur to me that could be it so I might call and ask for swabs. Was your spotting bad? Mine is pretty much teeny weeny spots of red so thankfully there isnt a lot but its still spotting non the less :-( xx


----------



## jac33

Loobyloo30 said:


> The know that though, ive even mentioned i may have it!! Thanks though honey, it didnt occur to me that could be it so I might call and ask for swabs. Was your spotting bad? Mine is pretty much teeny weeny spots of red so thankfully there isnt a lot but its still spotting non the less :-( xx

sometimes there is quite a bit and other times its just a little, hopeing the cream they have given me will work x


----------



## Loobyloo30

Bless you, hope your better soon honey! I'll definitely do what you say and mention the possible BV xx


----------



## ProudMum

seems everyones having this issue in the 3rd tri...

I think mine was due to BV too only I never got swabbed so I couldnt be sure.


----------



## Loobyloo30

Did yours just stop then hun? xx


----------



## ProudMum

Loobyloo30 said:


> Did yours just stop then hun? xx

yup. it was weird.
i went to the toilet and it came out like a pink watery mucousy show...
I went to the hospital and was there for 3 hours with nothing more on a pad or anything so they let me go.
I went home and within 4 hours I was spotting bright red but only a finger tip full.
I then went back to the hospital where they did a speculum exam and said they could see blood in the vagina and they want me to stay in.. funny thing was that there was more blood on the speculum than on anything else.
That night I had no more bleeding, nothing....

I was scanned and all was ok and then sent home. This happened on a wed and I was discharged thurs. By Friday I had the normal white discharge though friday morning it was off white (but no blood)

I spoke to the health visitor the other day about it as my baby seems to have flipped into breech position from head down.
She asked when it was I found out he was breech and I told her he must have flipped breech on the night before the bleed as the morning before it (tuesday) I had seen the MW and she said he was head down with bum up to my left hand side.

She seems to think that because my son did a u-turn and went from head down to completely breech that this caused the bleed. (she was once a midwife, fully trained)

No explanation from the drs and they wasnt aware my baby was ever anything other than breech- 
I have no idea what caused it but since had an extra scan, (paid for) and hes still breech with no issues found


----------



## Nicolemc

you must get a wee infection test done just in case! it can cause premature labour if not treated


----------



## Loobyloo30

ProudMum said:


> Loobyloo30 said:
> 
> 
> Did yours just stop then hun? xx
> 
> yup. it was weird.
> i went to the toilet and it came out like a pink watery mucousy show...
> I went to the hospital and was there for 3 hours with nothing more on a pad or anything so they let me go.
> I went home and within 4 hours I was spotting bright red but only a finger tip full.
> I then went back to the hospital where they did a speculum exam and said they could see blood in the vagina and they want me to stay in.. funny thing was that there was more blood on the speculum than on anything else.
> That night I had no more bleeding, nothing....
> 
> I was scanned and all was ok and then sent home. This happened on a wed and I was discharged thurs. By Friday I had the normal white discharge though friday morning it was off white (but no blood)
> 
> I spoke to the health visitor the other day about it as my baby seems to have flipped into breech position from head down.
> She asked when it was I found out he was breech and I told her he must have flipped breech on the night before the bleed as the morning before it (tuesday) I had seen the MW and she said he was head down with bum up to my left hand side.
> 
> She seems to think that because my son did a u-turn and went from head down to completely breech that this caused the bleed. (she was once a midwife, fully trained)
> 
> No explanation from the drs and they wasnt aware my baby was ever anything other than breech-
> I have no idea what caused it but since had an extra scan, (paid for) and hes still breech with no issues foundClick to expand...

Awww bless you, that was a long process then!! Well youve reassured me loads. Thanks for that  xx


----------



## ProudMum

Loobyloo30 said:


> ProudMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loobyloo30 said:
> 
> 
> Did yours just stop then hun? xx
> 
> yup. it was weird.
> i went to the toilet and it came out like a pink watery mucousy show...
> I went to the hospital and was there for 3 hours with nothing more on a pad or anything so they let me go.
> I went home and within 4 hours I was spotting bright red but only a finger tip full.
> I then went back to the hospital where they did a speculum exam and said they could see blood in the vagina and they want me to stay in.. funny thing was that there was more blood on the speculum than on anything else.
> That night I had no more bleeding, nothing....
> 
> I was scanned and all was ok and then sent home. This happened on a wed and I was discharged thurs. By Friday I had the normal white discharge though friday morning it was off white (but no blood)
> 
> I spoke to the health visitor the other day about it as my baby seems to have flipped into breech position from head down.
> She asked when it was I found out he was breech and I told her he must have flipped breech on the night before the bleed as the morning before it (tuesday) I had seen the MW and she said he was head down with bum up to my left hand side.
> 
> She seems to think that because my son did a u-turn and went from head down to completely breech that this caused the bleed. (she was once a midwife, fully trained)
> 
> No explanation from the drs and they wasnt aware my baby was ever anything other than breech-
> I have no idea what caused it but since had an extra scan, (paid for) and hes still breech with no issues foundClick to expand...
> 
> Awww bless you, that was a long process then!! Well youve reassured me loads. Thanks for that  xxClick to expand...

it was an awful process... Id told the drs to piss off more than once (ive got a phobia of hospitals) so I was sat there for 3 hours trying to decide whether or not i'd allow the dr to examine me.

glad ive reassured you, though I too need a bit of reassurance as Im convinced its gonna happen again :( been researching endlessly to try find reasons for it. I think thats the worst part, not knowing why it happened.


----------

